# FreeBSD installation with HP ILO console problem



## vecihi (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD with _an_ HP ILO web interface. I tried to install FreeBSD 8.2, FreeBSD 8.3 and FreeBSD 8.4. I tried to use acd0 and cd0 as media. I got the same result. Details about _the_ problem shown as below.












How can I solve it?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 4, 2013)

vecihi said:
			
		

> How can I solve it?


Note: My only personal experience with the HP ILO was an extremely unpleasant one on an Itanium.

_I_s your acd0 device a real drive in the computer, or is it a virtual device provided by the ILO? If it is a virtual device, that might be the problem. FreeBSD's CD drivers are pretty picky and tend to not work with emulated drives. This has come up here a few times in the past, but not on an ILO.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 4, 2013)

If I recall correctly, I had the same problem on _a_ DL380G6 machine. SSH/Telnet to ILO, set _the_ virtual drive to storage with _the_ install image and _the_ show can continue.


----------



## vecihi (Jul 4, 2013)

If I connnect to ilo with ssh or telnet , How can I set the virtual drive to storage? How can I do that on console?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 4, 2013)

See Command Line Resource Guide, sections Virtual Media Commands and Virtual Media Scripting. You want to connect media image from URL, set it to "boot once" and reboot. There is also possible to "plug in" image from the iLO console, see manuals
iLO 2 https://cs.uwaterloo.ca/~brecht/servers/docs/HP-DL-380-G5/ilo2-user-guide.pdf
iLO 3 http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c02774507/c02774507.pdf

And I think you can also connect the USB key image as floppy on systems which support USB boot.


----------



## ShyRain (Jul 8, 2013)

FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img is _the_ solution for me. No need to burn it to USB, only select virtual USB image from HP Ä°LO. Select USB installation from sysinstall, not CD/DVD.


----------

